# Lipoma removal cost 2020



## SilverGhost (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello All,

New to the forum, just looking for some comparative surgery / opinions on my situation in respect to cost. I have taken my 9 y/o male dog to the vet regarding some lumps around the armpit. A FNA suggests fatty lumps (lipoma), and due to the location impeding movement etc it was suggested surgical removal which I agree is the best option. I was given an estimate of £850 to remove 3 lumps around the armpit area, does this seem about right, I was told 45 min surgery time. I am only drawing a parallel time wise to a bitch spay which would cost around £300 at the same vet. It just seemed a bit excessive to me, maybe I'm out of touch.

Does this seem about right to anyone having this OP done recently on their dogs of a similar size 35kg?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It sounds horrendous to me but I am out of date. I cannot imagine my vet charging anything like this though. My dog had several cysts removed a few years ago and I think it was £150. I would have thought it would be far quicker than a bitch spay, 45 minutes seems an awful long time to remove 3 lumps but again it is the vet that has seen them so he should know and it is a fiddly place. Why not get a second opinion if you are worried you are being overcharged.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

This is the price list for Animal Trust which is non-profit making to give you an idea of the minimum cost. 
https://www.animaltrust.org.uk/pricing-offers/


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That does sound a lot but maybe they charge for each lump? maybe more if its complicate due to location .
My vets charge more for an older dog going under an anaesthetic. Theres also a pre anaesthetic blood test which is expensive.


----------



## SilverGhost (Jan 7, 2020)

It was expressed to me that it was calculated on time, which is why I drew the parallel to a bitch spay as I know this takes a similar time. I think £170 from that list for a large dog is a little optimistic, but maybe this is the cost price. I have found a few references online and removing these 3 lumps does seem expensive to me. Fortunately I am in a position to afford this surgery but I do have the feeling I'm being overcharged.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

They are a non-profit vet’s trust which is why it is cheaper. I just posted it as a guideline as that is the minimum for any treatment you’d have to pay.


----------



## SilverGhost (Jan 7, 2020)

Jobeth said:


> They are a non-profit vet's trust which is why it is cheaper. I just posted it as a guideline as that is the minimum for any treatment you'd have to pay.


Yes I understand that, thank you for the reference. £850 just seems very expensive but I guess this is 2020, in my mind I still reference back to the mid 90's when I started visiting the vets.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

You could always check to see if you are near to one of their locations as they don’t charge for a visit either. My dog is tiny but her spay was miles cheaper than £300. My small dog cost £3000 for blood tests, MRI and CT. He also cost £90 for a mass to be checked but luckily it was ok.


----------



## SilverGhost (Jan 7, 2020)

Jobeth said:


> You could always check to see if you are near to one of their locations as they don't charge for a visit either. My dog is tiny but her spay was miles cheaper than £300. My small dog cost £3000 for blood tests, MRI and CT. He also cost £90 for a mass to be checked but luckily it was ok.


Just checked, I'm based in Essex so unfortunately none close to me........


----------



## Joyjamie (Aug 26, 2018)

Think it’s about right price. my cairn terrier had fatty tissue removed and it cost around £530.00. You will find the bulk cost is the Anaesthetic and the Blood test alone which could cost around £200.00 combined. Hopefully included in the £850 will be the lab tests they need to do and follow up vet appointment. Bigger the dog more costs involved in the anaesthetic and meds.


----------



## Christina123 (Aug 16, 2019)

We had two large tumours removed from our 9 year old staffys legs in August. Total cost was 550 including all follow up appointments.


----------



## SilverGhost (Jan 7, 2020)

Christina123 said:


> We had two large tumours removed from our 9 year old staffys legs in August. Total cost was 550 including all follow up appointments.


This was the kind of figure I had in my head........so probably this vet is a tad on the expensive side.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I think I paid about 650 to 700 to have 2 lumps removed from my dog, in different locations so different operation sites.
He also had an antihistamine injection as one was a mast cell tumour and it was required.
the other lump we found shortly before surgery was also removed and sent for analysis - luckily was benign but think that cost was included.
to get wide margins on the lumps they were big wounds - as the second one was treated as if it was worst case.


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Can I ask why you want to remove lipomas? They are, as far as I am aware, benign and harmless. My older dogs had a couple and removal was never suggested. They didn't cause either of mine an ounce of trouble.


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

FletchNo1 said:


> Can I ask why you want to remove lipomas? They are, as far as I am aware, benign and harmless. My older dogs had a couple and removal was never suggested. They didn't cause either of mine an ounce of trouble.


Just reread your message-apologies!


----------

